

Steve Jobs preps for an early TV appearance - rhnet
http://boingboing.net/2011/08/24/steve-jobs-preps-for-an-early-tv-appearance.html

======
there
wrong title? or wrong link?

~~~
rhnet
Ooh, thanks for that, c/p malfunction. The one I really meant was:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2925845>

This link is also interesting.

